# Word datei nicht auffindbar



## RedoX (20. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ein riesiges Problem, was ich unbedingt schnell beheben muss!

Ich muss auf morgen eine Arbeit schreiben in Musik und habe mir diese per Mail zugesandt. Ich habe also dann das Mail geöffnet mit Outlook und die Word datei dort im Mail geöffnet und dann in Word bearbeitet. Am SChluss brav auf speichern gedrückt und Word zugemacht. 

Als ich die Datei wieder öffnen wollte war sie nirgends aufzufinden! Ja logisch, ich vergass Speichern Unter zu drücken und hab sie nur normal gespeichert aber die muss doch noch wo sein! Das ist enorm wichtig, da an dieser Datei 10h Arbeit drinnen ist!


----------



## boss3D (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig] Word datei nicht auffindbar*

Gib doch einfach den Namen des Dokuments in das Suchfeld ein ...

Solltest du keinen vergeben haben, würde ich es mit "Dok1" probieren.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RedoX (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig] Word datei nicht auffindbar*

Die Datei hat einen Namen aber sie taucht nirgendwo auf, nicht bei den zuletzt geöffneten Dokumenten und auch nicht bei der Suche...

Wo speichert Outlook denn die Atachements temporär ab?


----------



## Tequila (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig] Word datei nicht auffindbar*

Oder schick dir mal ne neue Datei per Mail zu und lad die so runter wie du das mit der "verlorenen" Datei getan hast und suchst nach der Datei die du dir nochmal zugeschickt hast.
Wichtig den Namen merken & Windowssuche benutzen 

Da sollte dann auch die alte Mail sein 

lg t3quil4


----------



## RedoX (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Wichtig] Word datei nicht auffindbar*

Das habe ich auch schon, aber er findet nix... ausser wenn ich die ursprüngliche Atachement Datei im Mail aufmache, dann heisst die Musikarbeit (2) und das Original heisst nur Musikarbeit leider habe ich keine ahnung wo das ist... Und auch wenn ich diese Speicher, er findet nix


----------



## RedoX (20. Juni 2010)

Uhh.. zum Glück waren es nur wenige Sekunden des Bangens in denen ich fast gestorben wäre...

Zum Glück habe ich die Datei noch gefunden... hier habe ich Hilfe gefunden, Google ist eben doch mein Freund: Frage - Outlook Anhang nach speichern "weg" - MS-Office-Forum

Für alle die ein ähnliches Problem haben, die Datei wird sich unter dem Original Namen und im Originalformat im Ordner "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\userID\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files\Content.Outlook\" befinden Dieser ist wegen dem . aber aus der Suche ausgenommen. 

nun ja ich denke, da kann geschlossen werden xD


----------

